# Best week for fall bass vacation



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

All,

I take two weeks vacation each year for bass fishing, the spawn in the spring and the fall feeding time period. I almost always miss and pick the wrong week weather wise or am too early / late for the hot time. I am getting ready to request off for my fall week. If you were me what do you think my best bet would be to hit fall feeding?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Tough question, I run into the same scenario planning trips to Kentucky or Texas. The only way to know is to be plugged into the fishery thru guide reports or stay active on the target water. For instance, Lake Kentucky has fishing reports going back many years, if you study them all for the target months and compare current conditions and reports, you can make an educated decision. Even then, it is a coin flip in the fall. Frontal conditions will wreak havoc on your trips. I had one planned last fall for lake Kentucky and the weather and fishing was fantastic until the day of our travel and first day on the water. A cold front and rain ruined the conditions for the weekend. Brutal! 

DC


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Another important piece of information is where you plan on fishing. 


DC


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Avoid going down south unless u plan on alabama rigging then pick your favorite tva lake. It seems like the fish down south suspend and scatter at all depths in the fall making the fishing tough.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll be ne Ohio mostly. Mogadore, Knox, ladue, and Erie breakwalls / marinas are my most likely destinations.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The weekend after thanksgiving/before deer gun season has been good to me. The weather can suck, the the fishing has been great the last 4 years.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The last week of September, or the first week of October. That seems to be about the time surface water temps are running in the low 60's. That seems to be when the shad come in shallow as well.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Early November!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bassthumb - A wise men once told me that if you are hearing the stories and not telling the stories you are to late. For the last 8 to 12 years I have tried to follow those words but when you only have a few days to take you want to make sure you take the right week. The problem is it seems like every year its different because of the weather. I like fishing in October & November and I am sure what ever week you choose you will have fun just being out.


----------

